# Demonia's Haunt 2014



## DemoniaD (Sep 17, 2012)

Some of the pics from our little display this year. More can be found in my album: http://www.hauntforum.com/album.php?albumid=1622 or http://s1203.photobucket.com/user/A...3&page=1&_suid=141288644256605311403078002599

It won't let me make the pictures bigger in the post.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Looks like some great scenes. Like how you put the boat on a blue base


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

I like the pallbearers the best. I am amazed at your use of the blue tarp. That was very creative.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Your boys imagined a good pirate scene


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Very Nice...pallbearers rock.....and what a great old tractor...!


----------



## drevilstein (Sep 17, 2013)

love the coffin and pallbearers!


----------



## DemoniaD (Sep 17, 2012)

Thanks, all!

Roxy, they sure did! They have quite the imaginations.


----------

